# Himi netherland dwarf



## bunnychild (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi. I am curious about the netherland dwarf variety Himalayan. Is it a difficult pattern to produce? Also, how do netherland dwarfs handle high temps in summer and low, wet temps in the winter?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 3, 2013)

Like other pointed white varieties himis are susceptible to faded points during warmer parts of the year. Keeping them in AC helps avoid this problem and is where most of the himi ND breeders I know keep theirs. I do not know if it is difficult to produce though.


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 13, 2013)

I am not familiar to the term "faded point"


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 13, 2013)

Well it's probably easier to show on Californians so ill attach pics the first one will be a cal that has stayed in colder weather and the points are very dark and well defined and the next will be of a cal that has been in hotter weather. You can see the points are now faded and dull. These are faded point due to hot weather and its a common occurance in pointed whites. Genetics can also play a role in this but environment has a bigger role.


----------

